#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταπτυχιακά Πολυτεχνείου Κρήτης

## mred-akias

Ανέβασα εδώ  τον οδηγό σπουδών προπτυχιακών και μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών του TUC. Περιλαμβάνει αναλυτική παρουσίαση των μεταπτυχιακών για το κάθε τμήμα του Πολυτεχνείου, τους τομείς στους οποίους απονέμει τίτλο το κάθε τμήμα καθώς και τα μαθήματα που περιλαμβάνονται.

----------

Xάρης

----------

